# GFX Battle VIII



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

GFX Battle nr.8
Bitte die nach eurer Meinung schönste Sig zu wählen, also besser zuerst voten und dann Kommentare lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und hier die Sigs:

Signatur1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Signatur2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Signatur3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Signatur4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Signatur5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Signatur6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7te sig wurde in letzter minute auf wunsch nicht veröffentlicht


Viel Glück, und faires Voten.​


----------



## LordofDemons (7. März 2009)

olalala sehr nice^^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung sind 1 und 4 die besten, die schrein mich schon an "VOTE MICH VOTE MIIIICH !!!11eins" ^^

lg


----------



## Haxxler (7. März 2009)

Ich finde dieses mal sind fast alle sehr gut gelungen. Nur bei Nummer 5 finde ich diese Blitze nicht so ganz passend.


----------



## chopi (7. März 2009)

"IIX" ...rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

wasn, stimmt doch ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (7. März 2009)

Meinste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw,wieso is die 1 Sig mit dabei? 3px zu hoch! *g*


----------



## Haxxler (7. März 2009)

Also mir wärs net aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Vartez (7. März 2009)

Chopi nimt alles zu ernst xD


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Chopi geht nur mit Deutschprofessor und Duden ins Internet, und hat nebenbei noch wikipedia offen 

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (7. März 2009)

1: Sehr schön, der Arm sieht aber komisch aus, so Halbs-Transparent
2:Gefällt mir iwie nicht, mini-bild-im-bild ist auch nich schön...
3: Zwar gwanz schön, der Bg is aber kaum/garnicht erkennbar... insgesamt wirkts wie zu aufgeweisst...
4: Schön, schlicht, aber n bisl leer...
5: Klasse, n Wasser-effekt und Filmname rein, fertig? Ganz klar NEIN!!!
6: Joa, auch nich so besonders...


So, das war meine meinung..


----------



## Oonâgh (7. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> [...]
> 5: Klasse, n Wasser-effekt und Filmname rein, fertig? Ganz klar NEIN!!!
> 6: Joa, auch nich so besonders...
> [...]



Das war aber dezent und lieb ausgedrückt ;>


----------



## Huntermoon (7. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Das war aber dezent und lieb ausgedrückt ;>


xD ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (7. März 2009)

ich finde die auch alle nicht gerade schön..


----------



## Kronas (7. März 2009)

ich nehm die 1
der rest gefällt mir nicht so


----------



## Oonâgh (7. März 2009)

Ich bin mal ehrlich, die letzten haben mir auch besser gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

IIX?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wäre es nicht eher VIII ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> IIX?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hatten wir hier schon,ich frag mich wieso das immernoch so dasteht =/


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

Mir sagt Signatur 4 zu... und wenn wir grad beim Korrigieren sind... Das heißt Battle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Dracun (7. März 2009)

definitiv die nr 4...schlicht aber genial umgesetzt, bei 5 & 6 bekommt man den eindruck(bzw sieht man) das da render & BG ein bild sind...der rest is auch nich wirklich der burner...... sry is so^^


----------



## Haxxler (8. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> bei 5 & 6 bekommt man den eindruck(bzw sieht man) das da render & BG ein bild sind...


Bei 5 ja aber bei 6 finde ich sieht man das der Render und BG nicht ein Bild sind.


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2009)

Wäre die 6 besser umgestzt worden hätte ich dafür gevotet aber so wie es jetzt ist passt es einfach irgendwie nicht. Darum die Nr. 4. Der Roboter ist einfach der coolste.


----------



## Falathrim (8. März 2009)

4 oder 6. Der Rest ist nix find ich.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. März 2009)

ich hab die 4 genommen^^


----------



## Syane (8. März 2009)

Ich finde, das die 6 noch am  besten bearbeitet worden ist... und die 4 wähle ich aus Protest nicht ..weil sie ist meiner Meinung nach zu schlecht bearbeitet als das sie gewinnen dürfte ...und nur aus sympathie zu der Figur auf dem Bild wähle ich nicht.

Aber so gut finde ich sie alle leider nicht ..viel zu wenig insgesamt an den Bildern bearbeitet...meist nur BG+einfacher Brush+Render : /


----------



## chopi (8. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ...meist nur BG+einfacher Brush+Render : /


Da seh ich aber in jeder(!) Sig mehr als das o.ö


----------



## Dracun (8. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Da seh ich aber in jeder(!) Sig mehr als das o.ö


in jeder sig siehst du mehr??? also definitiv in nr 5. is das ganz klar nicht der fall


----------



## chopi (8. März 2009)

In nr.5 sehe ich z.b. noch eine Typo,einen Effektstock und eingebautes Licht kann ich glaub ich auch noch erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

So 

Platz 1: Kangrim
Platz 2: Huntermoon
Platz 3: Chopi, Haxxler
Platz 4: Nalcarya
Platz 5: Minastirit

Hab geraten Huntermoon ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> So
> 
> Platz 1: Kangrim
> Platz 2: (habn link verschmissen, besitzer sollt sich bitte ma melden)
> ...


o.0 warum bin ich 3., meine sig is die erste...(die-> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## nalcarya (8. März 2009)

Ich schiebe die Schuld für das "aufgeweißt aussehen", was mir mittlerweile nun auch auffällt, auf meinen Monitor. Hätte nach dem neu aufsetzen des PCs vielleicht den Monitor kalibrieren sollen BEVOR ich wieder an sowas rumbastle ~_~


----------



## Huntermoon (8. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich schiebe die Schuld für das "aufgeweißt aussehen", was mir mittlerweile nun auch auffällt, auf meinen Monitor. Hätte nach dem neu aufsetzen des PCs vielleicht den Monitor kalibrieren sollen BEVOR ich wieder an sowas rumbastle ~_~


ja, wäre besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> So
> 
> Platz 1: Kangrim
> Platz 2: Huntermoon
> ...


Hey du hast mich vergessen. Ich bin zusammen mit Chopi auf Platz 3.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

fixed 

hab die pns verschmissen 

lg


----------

